# Newbie here. Thought i would introduce myself. Hi all coffee lovers!



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Hello to who ever reads this.

I have become intrigued by Coffee and coffee culture lately. so i thought i would join a coffee forum to find out more.

The inner workings of a British cafe and what makes a good one. also what espresso based coffee people are talking about and drinking. From which beans.

And whether filter coffee brewed well has a place in a cafe.

Kofe


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!

Sounds like you have plans for a coffee shop?

Filter coffee has a place even more so recently, its really took off.

Lots of exciting new roasters are popping up all the time bringing new beans and blends to the market.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi Kofe and a very warm welcome. I'm sure that you'll find plenty to interest you here.

David


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Hello there

well it seems like you have read between the lines with regards to my motives. : ))

I'm reading a book by the coffee brothers at the moment it's really interesting.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

Thanks David

Nice forum. never really used them before.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Kofe. What are your plans?


----------



## Kofe (May 4, 2014)

I have become fascinated by Coffee/cafe culture of late, especially the London cafe scene.

I don't really have any plans at the moment apart from learning about coffee in all respects.

And broadening my knowledge of the subject as much as possible.

With a view to maybe opening a cafe in my town.

But as with any business venture it's not something to be rushed into, so i will proceed carefully.


----------

